# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Tặng sim vinaphone gọi miễn phí 12 tháng

## thienho

*TẶNG SIM VINAPHONE GỌI MIỄN PHÍ 12 THÁNG*

*“ Chọn gói – nói vô tư” từ 02/5 – đến 15/6/2010*

<div style="text-align: center"> ​</div> Khuyến mãi cực sốc , thực hiện chương trình Tri Ân khách hàng, Vinaphone Thành Phố Hồ Chí Minh triển khai chương trình tặng Sim miễn phí dành cho khách hàng tham gia chương trình hòa mạng mới. Với chường trình này, Quý khách sẽ: 
- Hòa mạng miễn phí.
- Gọi miễn phí 12 tháng cho vinaphone toàn quốc (091,094,0123,0125,0127,0129)
- Gọi miễn phí 12 tháng cho điện thoại bàn VNPT Tp.HCM (08.3******x)
- Nhắn tin miễn phí đến tất cả các mạng (9 ngày/tháng).”

·Phí thuê bao trọn gói 79.000Đ/tháng tương đương 2.700Đ/ngày.

Thủ tục :
+ Cá nhận có CMND tại Tp.HCM: CMND + Hộ khẩu hoặc KT3 .(photo không cần công chứng )
+ Doanh nghiệp : Giấy ĐKKD + CMND người đại diện (photo không cần công chứng).

Thông tin chi tiết xin liên hệ :

VINAPHONE THÀNH PHỐ HỒ CHÍ MINH – ĐẠI LÝ NHẤT NGUYÊN
·Tổ bán hàng trực tiếp: 0914 18 5253 để được phục vụ tận nơi .

----------

